# Truck tool box $150



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a truck tool box for a mid sized pickup. It came off a Toyota Tacoma but will fit a Ford Ranger, Chevy S-10 or Colorado, Dodge Dakota, Nissan Frontier. Comes with the hardware to install box to the bed rails. This will fit mid sized pick-ups with a 5' wide bed. $150 Call or text
Spencer
702-467-7635

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30453988&cat=102


----------

